# Dolphins Steelers Tonight



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

This should be a good one, can't think of a better game to start the regular season. I say steelers by 6 what say You!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I just hope Daunte gets hammered and holds onto the ball for his typical 8 seconds like he did in Minnesota. Go Steelers! Daunte will give up 14 pts. on his own and fumble 3 times (twice in the red zone) I take Pittsburgh 21-10.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Pittsburgh by 10


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Same old Daunte...two passes...two picks...one touchdown for the Steelers! I wish he was still on the Vikes!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, pretty predictable performance from Daunte. He sure got his roll on! Miami better get used to it. The guy is not a leader on or off the field! uke:

I wonder if he has asked for a raise yet! :******:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Who will have more picks, Daunte or Farve? Both should have stayed down.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Over hear in the AFC East all I have been hearing is how good Miami is going to be now that they have this great QB.

I said to myself- "Self have they been watching the Vikings these last past few years" :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Steelers fumbled on first and goal at the 1 or it would have really been a rout.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I got a kick out the big numbers Madden and Michaels mentioned Daunte has put up in his career and yeah how Miami has "Got their guy at QB now." I believe those big numbers by Daunte came with a Randy Moss and one hell of a supporting cast of weapons, I think my Mom could have put up those numbers. And do you think those numbers mean a thing to a Dolphins fan this morning? I still can't believe that some guys who think highly of him just can't seem to see the big picture. :eyeroll:


----------

